# dvd player and audio problem [solved]

## roelof

hello, 

When I put a music cd in my dvd player I get this message : 

Unable to mount Audio Disc.

Location is not mountable.

With a dvd or a data disc no problem.

Where can i find the audio cd in the kernel config. 

RoelofLast edited by roelof on Thu Oct 15, 2009 11:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roelof,

You use a CD player application to play audio CDs as they do not have a file system that you can mount.

Your user needs raw access to the CDROM device. You arrange that by being in the cdrom group.

Check the output of 

```
groups
```

You will also need to be in the audio group but I guess you are or you would have no sound at all as your normal user.

----------

## roelof

Hello, 

Groups gives this output :

wheel audio cdrom users

So im a member of both groups.

No, I use a dvd player to play cd's. It's also a dvd -burner.

Roelof

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roelof,

I intended to mean a CD Player application as you don't read a filesystem, you send commands to the drive. 

Try mplayer with 

```
mplayer cddb://1 /dev/sr0
```

Which should play track 1 from the audio CD in /dev/sr0

----------

## roelof

Oke, 

I can hear the first song.

And when I goto Rythmbox and click on unknown disk I can hear also music.

Now the big question : How can i take care that gnome starts up Rythmbox and now trying to mount a audio cd.

Roelof

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roelof,

I don't use  Rythmbox, so I don't know

----------

## roelof

Oke, 

Do you have any clue why Gnome tries to mount this cd and how i can prevent it.

I think that automount or HAL is here the victim.

Roelof

----------

## roelof

Solved. 

I added cdda to the use flags and now everything works well.

Roelof

----------

